

Show HN: Guided Recipe Creation - kbrower
http://recipelabs.com/add/

======
anthony_franco
That's awesome. I didn't expect to be guided through the recipe so well. The
functionality is cool, but the design doesn't do it justice.

Slap a sleek design on it and this could be something special.

~~~
kbrower
Thanks for your feedback. I will definitely be working on the design.

------
arkitaip
"What are the Ingredients?" is a very nice feature in its usefulness and
simplicity.

Maybe offer this as a (white-label) service to other sites?

